# Tick bites and Lyme Disease



## Bakuma (Aug 18, 2009)

Got bitten by a tick while working in bush a couple of months back. Had the bullseye rash around the bite etc. No ill effects that I can detect, so far. This is tick season. If you've been bitten or think you might be, might want to see "Under Our Skins". Lyme is nasty stuff and spreading fast.


----------



## Jovary (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah Ive had Lyme for about the last 2 months, but i didn't know about it till 3 weeks ago. At first I didn't get that target, I just had really severe Flu- like symptoms. The doctors didn't do a blood test and told me it was propably swine flu. I went back to work the next 2 weeks and everything was fine. 

Second Stage:
Then one day I noticed all these circles on my body when i got home from work. I took a shower and they disappeared. Everyday after work they reappeared and disappeared, but on Friday the I was doing this removal all day in the pouring rain and the temp had dropped 30º. After that I felt like crap, really tired and sore. 

Went to the health clinic that night and confirmed Lyme but also had me do a EKG. Did the EKG and found out I had 3rd degree heart block (apparently extremely serious). They sent me to the hospital in the ambulance, of course I tried to get my wife to drive me but they weren't having that. I was in the ICU for 2 days and in the Cardiology unit for another 2.

Since ive been at home, I have a PICC line (IV catheter) that goes from my elbow to my heart. I'm currently pumping my meds now but I cant lift more than 5 lbs with the line in so I'm out of work for another week but i haven't had any symptoms since the hospital.


----------



## fsfcks (Aug 20, 2009)

Slightly off-topic but relevant for tick prevention for occasional use eg weekends. We use the Sawyer Permethrin Military Soak Treatment Kit to treat the clothes we will be wearing while working in the woods. It is one kit per person, and lasts for 6 weeks or 6 washings. Follow the directions and treat your shirt, trousers, and socks with this kit. We also wear our trousers tucked inside our socks. It looks a bit odd, but it does help since ticks now have to crawl past a treated barrier. We have had great results, even in areas very heavily infested with deer ticks. And if the odd tick does get past the barrier and does bite it seems to be half-dead and is easier to remove.


----------



## olyman (Aug 21, 2009)

and make sure to get a doc that knows about tick bites. the doc my mother goes to, didnt know s#$% from shineolah. told her to get to this doc i read about in springfield,mo- he was listed in outdoor life--thank God she finally went to him--2 months later!!!! she never did thank me


----------



## Brush Hog (Aug 21, 2009)

I've had lyme about 4 times. Last time popping 800-1000 mg of advil a day until wife dragged me down to walk-in clinic for a test. Tested for lyme and lickiousis or however you spell it. Take the medsand you'll be fine.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 21, 2009)

Brush Hog said:


> I've had lyme about 4 times. Last time popping 800-1000 mg of advil a day until wife dragged me down to walk-in clinic for a test. Tested for lyme and lickiousis or however you spell it. Take the medsand you'll be fine.





NOT TRUE!


You need to do some homework! 


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1657974#post1657974


----------

